# Scroll saw blades



## Ben40 (Oct 26, 2020)

Is there any scroll saw blades that will cut a somewhat straight line? I'm really tired of having to compensate for blades that don't cut straight. Every single blade I have tried always wants to drift.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

With a small blade you get drift. I have used many different ones and it is the same. I do not notice as I concentrate on cutting to the line.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

its the nature of the beast. they cut straight just not how you may be thinking they should. gotta feed at an angle to the table a bit.
as with Redoak, ive tried a few different brands of varying geometry and # (mainly to find the one brand i like) and they all drift. i


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

Pegas MG ( Modified Geometry ) blades cut about as straight as you can get a scroll saw to cut


----------



## Ben40 (Oct 26, 2020)

> With a small blade you get drift. I have used many different ones and it is the same. I do not notice as I concentrate on cutting to the line.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> - Redoak49





> Is there any scroll saw blades that will cut a somewhat straight line? I m really tired of having to compensate for blades that don t cut straight. Every single blade I have tried always wants to drift.
> 
> - Ben40


----------



## Ben40 (Oct 26, 2020)

> With a small blade you get drift. I have used many different ones and it is the same. I do not notice as I concentrate on cutting to the line.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> - Redoak49


----------



## Ben40 (Oct 26, 2020)

> Pegas MG ( Modified Geometry ) blades cut about as straight as you can get a scroll saw to cut
> 
> What a coincidence. I ordered some Pegas blades (first time) a while ago and just received them today. I'm on my way to try them now.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

Also remember that the drift angle of a small blade can be severely impacted by the grain direction. Once you compensate for the drift of the blade, if the grain changes direction, the drift may, too. The only solution is to constantly monitor your progress and adjust as necessary. (Having been a pilot for 20 years, it's exactly the same as flying an airplane.)


----------



## Ben40 (Oct 26, 2020)

> Also remember that the drift angle of a small blade can be severely impacted by the grain direction. Once you compensate for the drift of the blade, if the grain changes direction, the drift may, too. The only solution is to constantly monitor your progress and adjust as necessary. (Having been a pilot for 20 years, it s exactly the same as flying an airplane.)
> 
> Thanks for the reply and tips.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Most blades are stamped, which leave a burr and cause the drift. Ground blades will not drift as much or at all… nor will spiral blades.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Ben40 (Oct 26, 2020)

> Most blades are stamped, which leave a burr and cause the drift. Ground blades will not drift as much or at all… nor will spiral blades.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

Don't you find that once you figure out the angle at which to hold the line you are following to the blade, that you can cut pretty straight? Of course, the bigger the blade, the easier it is. I'm just starting scrolling, but an 11 or 9 sure cuts straighter than a 6. I can not keep a spiral blade straight to save my life. I'd have to clamp a guide to the table were I to need to use one for much of anything. BTW: Thanks for the info on the other blades. All I am familiar with are Olson blades, and am going to ask a ??? about blades right quick.


----------



## OzarkSawdust (Dec 14, 2018)

I switched to Pegas MG…will never go back to the others!


----------

